# which tube is uptake?



## im333 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi

I'm trying to fit.an in line water filter to my classic.

Trouble is, I'm not sure which of the two tubes in the tank to attach it to.

People talk about differing lengths but mine are both equal!

Im333


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

The pipe you are looking for is the one attached to the pump not the the over pressure valve which is made of brass and is attached to the boiler.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

What AndyL said is correct but you will have to take the top of the case to look. If you havn't done this before you just simply remove the two screws at the back and lift the lid off. There is an earth lead that connects to the lid so just make sure it is attached before you screw everything back.


----------



## im333 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. I figured it out an easier way.

I filled two glasses with water and put them each user a pipe, turned on the pump and saw which emptied!

Ps for anyone else wondering, it's the left tube


----------

